# Best Currency Conversion Site



## ian

In my opinion the best site for doing currency conversions is 
http://www.xe.com
I use it a lot, and just thought I would mention it.


----------



## [tab]

Our dollar is pretty close to the Canadian dollar... woohoo, high five Chroder


----------



## AainaalyaA

yup.. but i use the full currency ones

http://www.xe.com/ucc/full.shtml


----------



## zkiller

yeah, i also use xe.com for conversion whenever i need it. most common conversions i run on there are japanese yien to USD.


----------



## Christopher

[tab] said:
			
		

> Our dollar is pretty close to the Canadian dollar... woohoo, high five Chroder


 Yay  Though People are saying the "shock" is going to have a negative effect on the economy if goes up more...


----------



## ian

The increased value of our dollar is hurting our exporters.


----------



## AainaalyaA

its really going down this time... the americans are in for another shoker... i just am sorry for the children though


----------



## altyfc

I use the xe.com one also...

Aaron


----------



## se7en

haha damn, japanese yen is worth like 109 times the us dollar...
I could be rich in japan!!!1 
please tell me im mistaken


----------



## Christopher

Well, in US you can buy a candy bar for $1. In Japan, you can buy a candy bar for 109 Yen.

The conversions don't mean much, they just represent different amounts of currency. Did I say that right..?


----------

